# Gilbert vs Lionel



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

When collecting and buying items for a Gilbert Amercian Flyer, do you like to add items made after 1966-67 by Lionel or do you keep your train true to the original manufacturer and time period in which it was made? By items, I mean box cars, scenery and things you can easily add on when available. For those that have Gilbert trains, do you get a certain satisfaction in keeping your set "pure" for a lack of a better word or is this concept just a little bit too idealistic?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am sure everyone is different. I have a "collection" which is all Gilbert production. I operate some of the collection and purchase modern production items for operating that were never made by Gilbert. The focus of my collection is the link coupler era but I do have many later knuckle coupler era items. With the exception of an annual Christmas layout that I run with transformers, I operate my layouts with the Lionel Legacy System including the iPad LCS and the iPhone iCab apps. American Models makes many engines not available from any other manufacturer that can be operated conventionally or converted to TMCC to use with the Legacy system. I have a selection of transition cars (one knuckle, one link coupler) so I can pull any train with any engine. I have also collected all the Lionel production Christmas boxcars, engines and cabooses. There are now so many I cannot run them all on the layout at once.
You should collect and operate whatever gives you pleasure. There are no rules (except for TCA grading standards)!


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I confine my American Flyer trains to S-gauge pre-knuckle coupler.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I tend to buy only knuckle cars from 1954-66 staying true to my all American Flyer theme. I have bought a few Lionel/American Flyer cars for a static layout display though. These never move. example would be a coal tipple with 6 tracks holding 6-8 cars each. I run the original AF and leave the others set. It makes the scene look busy.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have only Gilbert production items... I can't see what the breakdown is but it probably runs 50/50 between knuckle couplers and link couplers. I have zero faith in anything Lionel produced for the flyer line. Just look at their diesels from 20-30 years ago. They just don't run..


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

I think I'd like to keep mine as original as possible, even using the cars made and marketed for the All Aboard series sets from 1964-66. 
I have enough room on the piece of plywood and bedroom to eventually add 3 more panels though so I'm certain once I get the PayPal express running, I'll be adding to it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see there is a selection of All Aboard items on Ebay right now, including a nice original 22034 transformer. Looks like you need to expedite Paypal!


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> I see there is a selection of All Aboard items on Ebay right now, including a nice original 22034 transformer. Looks like you need to expedite Paypal!


I've been looking too. This is the original truck that carries little cars. I used to have one of these but only the bottom boxcar remains. When I was a kid, I stupidly took the truck and cars off the bottom car, played with them and lost them. I could kick myself. I checked previous auctions and they've been selling for about $100 and are not very common.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/A-C-Gilbert...rier-XX-67E-/201447691176?hash=item2ee737d3a8

I'm now torn between getting an original transformer for this set or one of the more powerful ones but still made by Gilbert.
I remember the original 50W one had plenty of power to run the train at a good speed. I need to make up my mind and just go with one or the other before they are gone.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

We're it me I would get both transformers, but that is why I need an addition to house everything.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I collect primarily flyer from 1950-1966. That being said, I do have several Flyonel freight cars and passenger cars. I think about '90 or so, the trucks improved. Just stay away from Flyonel from '79 to about '88 or 89 and you should be ok. Those early trucks fall apart too easily.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

longle said:


> I confine my American Flyer trains to S-gauge pre-knuckle coupler.


Same here...but then again, I'm a "nostalgia freak". Also, I LOVE the whitewall "tires" on the steam engines. Yes, I'm nuts.


----------

